# What offset to look for on 19s?



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

I picked up some 19" bbs reps for pretty cheap. Front are 8.5 and rears are 9.5

The fronts pole out too much so I know I have the wrong offset. 

Can anyone guide me on what I can get away with?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The stock wheels are 8" wide and 48mm +offset. You can fudge out a little but to keep the same distance from the outside as stock you need to increase offset half of the increased width from 8". i.e. a 9 1/2" is 1 1/2" or 30.1mm wider and half is about 19mm. Added to 48mm that's 67mm. You can have less with a combination of camber, taking from the normal margin of gap and fender rolling. Mid to high 50s can be done on a 9 1/2" with some work in the rear fender well liner. Front wheels with 8 1/2" close to 50mm would be nice. Too much is better than too little. You can always space the wheel back out 1/4-3/8" with spacers and ARP studs but too little just sticks out too far. the practice of jacking up the back to prevent rub is the worst way to to it. You get a crappy ride and degraded handling.


----------



## Badkat (Aug 11, 2014)

Agree with svede. You want the car lower not higher. Keep raising the back end of the car the only thing you are going to do is give one hell of a smoke show.

I thought the GTO wheels are a positive offset. +35 will work, +40 would be better. I had a hell of a time just trying to find a nice 18" wheel that fit these cars.

You can have the back fender rolled. Rolling that lip on the inside of the quarter panel will give you another 1/2" inch or more of room. Just dont cut it off, it will make the panel weak. Had mine rolled at a body shop. Cost $200 for the 2 back quarters.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Badkat said:


> Agree with svede. You want the color lower not higher. Keep raising the back end of the car the only thing you are going to do is give one hell of a smoke show.
> 
> I thought the *GTO wheels are a positive offset*. +35 will work, +40 would be better. I had a hell of a time just trying to find a nice 18" wheel that fit these cars.
> 
> You can have the back fender rolled. Rolling that lip on the inside of the quarter panel will give you another 1/2" inch or more of room. Just dont cut it off, it will make the panel weak. Had mine rolled at a body shop. Cost $200 for the 2 back quarters.


You are correct. My mistake that I edited. A 35 or 40 can work but as I said if you go wider it is better to have an increased offset. A 9 1/2" wide wheel with a 40 offset would stick out over an inch further. I have my 9" wide wheels with a 56mm offset and only had to mildly roll the fenders to get full wheel travel without rubbing. You have to remember that even with a static clearance hard cornering can cause a slight shift in the back end resulting in rub. Full poly bushings help. BTW rolling was pretty easy to do with the tool and a heat gun. It only took 40 minutes start to finish. $200 sounds pretty steep


----------



## Badkat (Aug 11, 2014)

I probably paid too much for fender roll for sure, lol. 

Good to know on that offset though. Would love to go to a wider rim on the back, makes perfect sense needing a higher offset.


----------

